# control remoto sencillo



## krakc

hola gente, pues bien, quisiera que alguien me facilitara un circuito para controlar remotamente algo, que les digo puede ser lo siguiente:
un control remoto de dos botones, y un receptor con dos leds, prenderlos y apagarlos desde el control remoto.
asi de sencillo, si alguien tiene un circuito mas complejo mucho mejor, pero con esto es suficiente, yo me encargo de adaptarlo a lo ke sea, hasta para controlar motores DC y PP, solo necesito el primer empujoncito, es ke no encuentro nada realizable en toda la web.
les agradezco su colaboracion.


----------



## Juan Pablo Solorzano M.

hola foristas mejor entren a google y pongan a buscar, activacion de carga por infrarrojo, luego les debe salir hardware abierto hagan click ahi y no solo van a encontrar ese proyecto si no muchos mas,  aparte como recomendación les aconsejo que para el receptor del infrarrojo si pueden se consigan un receptor antiguo de una tele vieja de la sony. chao y suerte


----------



## Diego Rodriguez Castaño

Amigos les cuento que tengo un proyecto de domotica y deseo saber exactamente como funcionan los controles remotos de los electrodomesticos; El proyecto es a traves de una tarjeta con uC PIC poder leer la señal de un control remoto pra luego reproducirla con este mismo elemento pero accionado desde el PC.

Les recomiendo si han escuchado de esto o saben donde puedo conseguir buena información sobre controles remotos y su funcionamiento.

Muchas gracias

Mi nombre es Diego


----------



## FRANKLIN

quisiera que me eyudaran a conseguir un circuito de alarma para moto con control remoto. es que estoy como aprendiz de microcontroladores.  Igualmente un circuito de luces secuenciales con varios efectos y que fuera con pic. Gracias.


----------



## el_mas_mamon

Me interesa tu proyecto, solo que cres que se pueda adaptar a un carro que pienso hacer con leds (como los de la TV y un controlremoto) emisor/receptor solo tengo el prototipo del carro, pero falta el control, solo nesesito que al oprimir un boton me active el led emisor para realisar tal funcion

En realidad lo nesesito ya sea con tres leds emisores, o con un led amisor, pero que se pueda configurar para 3 led (cada led distinta funcion) ok gracias te agradeceria si me respondieras gracias


----------



## alco79ar

hola, aca encontre algo mas basico ke lo de juan pablo, pero creo ke puede servir para empesar http://perso.wanadoo.es/luis_ju/sensor/ir.html.
a mi me interesa aprender como manejar un robot, carrito, como lo kieran llamar, a distancia por eso creo ke todos deberiamos colaborar, y sacar concluciones, mejorar los circuitos ke nos facilitan, exponer lo ke hemos encontrado.
tb creo ke es posible manejar un carrito o robot a larga ditancia por medio de radiofrecuencias, ademas creo ke seria mejor ya ke es mayor la distancia ke podemos alcanzar, si alguien me puede aclarar la duda se lo agradesco de antemano
Marcos


----------



## Guille DJ

yo se de un proyecto de control por infrarrojos, pero no lo he probado pq lei por alguna pagina que solo alcanzaba 1 o 2 mts y eso no me interesa, ahora lo que no se es si se puede amplificar esa señal pq yo tb necesito ese control de infrarrojos para manejar un rele.  gracias aki os dejo  el link del transmisor que yo encontre por si os ayuda.

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/ir1ch/index.htm

aki viene bien explicado lo que es el circuito


----------



## juanchi.ghione

alguien probo este circuito de verdad y funciona a corta distancia?


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray

Ese circuito funciona con un haz luminoso cuya frecuencia sea la misma que la sintonizada por el PLL sino se tiene detalles del trasmisor,es decir freecuencias de opreacion no funcionara.
La idea mas sencilla es poner un fototransistor  y hacer un derivador RC que conforme un pulso pequeño que dispare un flip flop TIPO T o interruptor ,con una llegada de luz se prende con otra se apaga y asi sucesivamente,y la fuente emisora de luz puede ser un lapicero laser con lo que se tendra gran alcance


----------



## emapalla

Hola que tal gente, lo que quiero hace es un control remoto de mas de dos botones, lo que nesecitaria es saber como funcionas bien estos circuitos mi idea es poder controlar potencia a trves de pic 16f84 que es con el cual estoy mas experimentado, y un par de rele para manejar la parte de potencia 
desde ya muchas gracias cualquier ayuda es valida


----------



## SeRjFoRiUs

control remoto software

control remoto hardware


----------



## newton

El circuito de pablin es sencillo . pero totalmente inestable . no pierdan su tiempo, yo lo he probado y no lo aconsejo (sin ofender), 

Lo mejor es meternos de llenos . con los pic . son los mas practico, 

a los genios del foro . les pido colaboracion . y obviamente a los usuarios del foro.

Si es que alguien me puede ayudar . mi necesidad es solo activar . aunque sea una miserable carga.por IR . y codificado.  he estado probando con el 555 y todas esas m13rda  pero . nada que ver.


----------



## anthony123

tienes razon.(lo que hiciste no fue ofender,sino evitar que los demas compañeros calleran en el error y en la perdida de tiempo de armarlo)
Saludos.


----------



## electroaficionado

Hola, quiero comentar que he leido de gente que hizo cosas con circuitos muy similares al de pablin (tren de pulsos---> Decodificador 567) pero con laser para señales y alarmas y les funciono. Quizas haya que poner más cuidado en las regulaciones o quizas tuvieron suerte nomas. Yo prersonalmente no lo he probado.
Saludos


----------



## chapin

yo creo que lo que necesitas esta aqui http://rincondedorado.iespana.es/ yo lo adapte a un control univesal y funciona muy bien


----------



## Barrero

Hola a todos, estoy iniciandome en el mundo de la electrónica con un compañero del trabajo, tras estudiar por nuestra cuenta algunos libros y tutoriales nos decidimos poner a construir circuitos, desgraciadamente el segundo que elegimos fue el tan famoso IR sin codificar de Pablin. 

tenemos 2 circuitos montados, el mio y el de mi compañero, en los dos casos nos da el mismo error: el relé se activa solo, sin tocar el emisor, cuando muevo la reistencia variable, segun la gire activa y desactiva, pero no hace caso al emisor de ninguna manera, a veces el relé comienza a activarse y desactivarse simultaneamente durante unos segundos. Creemos que el emisor no es.

Buscando en internet os encontré y leí que no os convencía mucho este circuito(tarde porque ya le tengo montado) asi que me gustaría por lo menos que funcionase. en la tienda de electronica nos dieron un diodo receptor en vez de un fototransistor, puede ser ese el error? Tambien he observado que pone +V, -V y masa. ¿necesito sacar 9 v negativos? y si es así,¿cómo lo haría, con dos pilas de 9v? 

bueno espero que me haya explicado bien y muchas gracias por vuestra colaboración

Posdata: Si tienen un circuito similar, codificado o no, pero que esté comproado su funcionamiento les agradecería que lo copiasen por aqui. muchas gracias por la atensión y enhorabuena a la página por que no la conocía y gracias a sus tutoriales he aprendido mucho. Un saludo


----------



## gmkitty

masa es un punto comun, no exactamente el negativo de una pila, 
para sacar el V- pones tu pila invertida y al polo positivo lo pones en el comun


----------



## M4RV1N

Hola sera que Alguien Me podria ayudar...?

Tengo que hacer un Control Remoto con Pic 16f690 

les agradeceria mucho que me respondieran.gracias...


----------



## karl

haz un modulo del programa para generar una frecuencia de 38 khz (la que usa el transmisor), esto se hace mas facil con el TMR0 en modo interrupción, y una señal que decida si se prende el transmisor o no, (el lenguaje de Sony es el mas común, pero tienes que googlearlo).
Puedes obtener los codigos si a tu PIC le conectas un sensor infrarojo de televisión, de esa manera solo lo programas para que guarde la señal de un control en la memoria que le asignes al mismo pulsando un boton.
algo asi como:
lee boton
manda un salto condicional a la dirección marcada por el boton
enciende el sensor IR
lo que detectes en el pin conectado al sensor, mandalo a la memoria del boton
espera a que se apriete otro boton
regresa a inicio.
no te puedo dar más detalles porque no he manejado el 690, así que no se si puedas programar interrupciones, numero de pines, memoria o si traiga implementados hardwares especificos para esto.


----------



## Frivolito

Intentare ayudar un poco en esto de la manera mas claro y hasta ir a los controles remotos.
Hay una diferencia enorme entre un "Control remoto por infrarrojos" a un "control remoto por frecuencias" alguna vez hice uno si querer, despues competi en una de esas cosas donde haces robots y usas un control remoto por frecuencias y la verdad lo compre. Pero bueno el punto es hacerlo...

Entonces, les decia, hacer un contro por infrorrojos es extremadamente sencillo, para los que saben programar pic's. En un pic pones un led IR y generas un tren de pulsos (frecuencia) al presionar un boton y otra frecuencia al presionar otro boton y asi todas la frecueancias que quieras con los botones que quieras, y en otro pic pones un receptor infrarrojo y pones condiciones que si recibe cierta frecuencia que active algo y si recibe otra, otra cosa y asi sucesivamente, realemente facil, de hecho mi carro tiene un sistema de seguridad que yo hice de esa manera y abre la cajuela, abre solo la puerta del piloto y las 4 puertas, abre la tapita de la gas, entre otros detalles que me di el tiempo de hacerle a mi alarma. Pero digo, esto es infrarrojo y solo tengo un alcance de como 9 metros. Y eso creo que es lo que no quiren hacer aqui. 

Bueno entonces ¿Cómo haria yo un control remoto por frecuencias para lograr distancias en promedio de 100 mts? bueno en algun lugar de este foro hay como contruir un transmisor FM y enserio que es realmente facil, bueno una vez que lo contruyas, consigues un wokitoki o como sea que escriba y lo desarmas, este es capaz de recibir las señal que hagas con tu transmisor FM y entonces esta señal la puedes muy bien meter a un PIC y hacer con ella lo que se te de la fregada gana.

Tengo casi la certeza de que funciona. ¿porque lo digo? porque mi control remoto de mi robot se escucha en los wokitokies. y es obvio porque manda una frecuencia no?

Bueno si les interesa no s podemos poner a hacelo y ver si jala o dar mejor explicación a esto.

Les adjunto la pag del transmisor FM, (un transmisor AM no servira porque es de amplitud modulada (FM Frecuencia modulada))

la pag: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/transmisor-simple-fm-construccion-2130/


----------



## bocagonza

> Hola, quiero comentar que he leido de gente que hizo cosas con circuitos muy similares al de pablin (tren de pulsos---> Decodificador 567) pero con laser para señales y alarmas y les funciono. Quizas haya que poner más cuidado en las regulaciones o quizas tuvieron suerte nomas. Yo prersonalmente no lo he probado.
> Saludos


  me lo hubieran dicho antes      yo he montado 3 circuitos de pablin y me mate para hacerlos funcionar y nunca andubieron


----------



## Renoxxx

Yo tengo una duda a todo este tema, si le quito los les transmisores a un mouse de bolita y coloco el emisor en mi "control remoto" (aun no hecho) y el reseptor lo conecto al reseptor eso funciona... o por gusto voy a arruinar ese mouse viejo que esta entre mis cosas XD...?

Gracias.


----------



## titorra3000

Hola KRACK!! yo quiero hacer lo mismo que tu, solo que con dos motores de DC, en la carroceria colocaria un motor en cada llanta, al frente se usara una rueda loca.  mientras que en el control colocar dos puentes H para el avance y el retroceso de cada uno de los motores, pero como hacer eso a distancia. Si tambien puedes mandarme tu control del LED y diagrama porfavor, necesito ayuda.


----------



## electro85

hola amigos necesito activar una carga por ir y desactivarla apretando el mismo pulsador en el transmisor.
Alguien sabe un poco la logica de flip flops para que esto lo tradusca en el receptor??!
Muchas gracias


----------



## yonacho

esto tambien podria servirte?
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/carrito-control-remoto-42229/

tambien lo puedes hacer por infrarrojo y hay circuitos sencillos


----------



## luiscac

Hola, soy nuevo en esto de los pic y estoy aprendiendo, como ha dicho frivolito es muy facil hacer un control remoro con IR para un alcance corto y en eso estoy interesado, me gustaria mandar una portadora de 38 KHz (la de los IR) modulada con un tren de impulsos es decir una informacion por ejemplo 0101 pero no se como hacerlo, cual seria el codigo en basic, yo utilizo para compilar microcode y tambien ver como seria el circuito con el micro por ejemplo el 16f628a.
Me podrian ayudar, gracias.


----------



## MAURICIO HERRERA

hola compañeros soy nuevo en el foro, quisiera que me ayudaran en la realizacion de un control remoto para un brazo hidraulico que puede alzar hasta 500kg, la verdad no tengo mucha experiencia en esto.. 
de antemano gracias y espero que me puedan ayudar


----------

